# New member with lots of questions



## JSig (Oct 30, 2020)

As most report I been following this site for years from when I used a wood offset smoker. However due to several reasons I am now using an electric masterbuilt for the first time. Long story for another day.  But man oh man is it not the same. So most of my issues I’m running into and questions I have are all about this thing. 

 I’d like to try  and do the proper thing here and hold my questions so I can introduce myself. 

I’m in Maryland around sea level. Got a MES30 that I just installed the mailbox mod and the amazon pellet tray. Did some testing with it today with no food. Definitely a weekend hobby that I barely have time for as it is with my crazy family. But I still love bbq! And still want to keep at it with this setup.
Unfortunately medically retired Air Force veteran. Family of 5. We love all things sports outdoors drinking and eating! Bass fishing and watching the NY Giants are more of my fav hobbies. 

I look forward to learning from this site and chatting with you all.
I’ll be posting some questions and pictures soon.


----------



## JSig (Oct 30, 2020)

JSig said:


> As most report I been following this site for years from when I used a wood offset smoker. However due to several reasons I am now using an electric masterbuilt for the first time. Long story for another day.  But man oh man is it not the same. So most of my issues I’m running into and questions I have are all about this thing.
> 
> I’d like to try  and do the proper thing here and hold my questions so I can introduce myself.
> 
> ...



Amazen...not Amazon


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 30, 2020)

Welcome from Mississippi! 
JIm


----------



## hoity toit (Oct 30, 2020)

JSig said:


> As most report I been following this site for years from when I used a wood offset smoker. However due to several reasons I am now using an electric masterbuilt for the first time. Long story for another day.  But man oh man is it not the same. So most of my issues I’m running into and questions I have are all about this thing.
> 
> I’d like to try  and do the proper thing here and hold my questions so I can introduce myself.
> 
> ...


We ALWAYS WELCOME OUR VETERANS !  Ask your questions away, we are all here to learn from each other.

HT


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 30, 2020)

Welcome from Tennessee. Medically retired Army here. Lots of other vets as well. You'll fit right in


----------



## kruizer (Oct 30, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## tag0401 (Oct 30, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from South Carolina!! Thanks for your service! You came to the right place for help.

Adam


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 30, 2020)

Welcome from Ohio. You find the right place for getting help for the MES and much more.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 30, 2020)

Welcome to the Forum, from Alberta.
Ask all the questions you need to have answered.  Everybody is more than ready to reply and share their knowledge.  Lots of MES smokers here (including me) who'll be happy to help.
Gary


----------



## TXBBQinAZ (Oct 30, 2020)

Welcome from Arizona!
As a newbie myself, a lot of helpful smokers to answer your questions.
Thank you for your service.


----------



## uncle eddie (Oct 31, 2020)

Howdy from central Missouri


----------



## MJB05615 (Oct 31, 2020)

Welcome from Ga. Also a fellow NY Giants fan.  I usually don't go public with that info, as it's a little embarrassing. lol.  You'll find this is the best place to be.  I also use an MES 40, and this site has really helped me more in 2.5 years, than the previous 10 years combined.  Ask many questions and you'll get the answers needed and then some.


----------

